# Cisco Linksys E3000 Router?



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a WET160N Ethernet adapter hooked up to my Cisco Linksys E1000 router, but the WET160N has trouble downloading ONDEMAND shows. I called Cisco and they said I need a E3000 router because it will handle 5 Gigabyte downloads because I have two desktop computers and two Powerlinks hooked up to my router as well.

Does this sound like it will correct my trouble i am having with my WET160N?

Thanks,


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No. I also suppose you're talking about a WET 610N -- it can do G or N, but you'd typically need N.

The E3000 is a simultaneous dual-band router. I've put several in and they work fine, but I also put dd-wrt firmware on them before installing.

Can you hook up a PC to the WET and surf? if so it should handle your VOD needs.

I've had both the WGA600N and the WET610N in wireless links to my WRT600N router (also with dd-wrt). Great wireless performance, but my 610 would lock up occasionally. 

They're both gathering dust now.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ahrjmr said:


> I have a WET160N Ethernet adapter hooked up to my Cisco Linksys E1000 router, but the WET160N has trouble downloading ONDEMAND shows. *I called Cisco and they said I need a E3000 router because it will handle 5 Gigabyte downloads because I have two desktop computers and two Powerlinks hooked up to my router as well.*Does this sound like it will correct my trouble i am having with my WET160N?
> 
> Thanks,


I think you mean 5 GHz, not 5 Gigabyte. The dual band routers support 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz simultaneously so you can separate traffic and increase performance.


----------

